
Brexit changed people's perception of immigrants for the better - samizdis
https://phys.org/news/2020-05-brexit-people-perception-immigrants.html
======
samizdis
> On the one hand, some voters who supported leave reduced their anti-
> immigrant attitudes because they felt a greater sense of control after the
> referendum.

> On the other hand, many people sought to distance themselves from widespread
> accusations of xenophobia and racism, and consequently became less anti-
> immigrant in the process.

------
sacks2k
Most people aren't 'anti-immigrant'. They are anti illegal immigrant. This
distinction has been intentionally conflated by the press and political
opponents.

